# Cuba (Yet another Which-Equipment-Thread)



## stephan00 (Aug 4, 2015)

I'll be visiting Cuba middle of November for two weeks, with a travel plan like this (a party of five, only two of us photgraphers, so had to make some compromises):


Havanna
Vinales valley
Las Terrazas
Cienfuegos / Punta Gorda
Trinidad
Santa Clara
Caya Coco
Havanna

My main gear would be as follows:


5D Mark III
16-35 2.8 II
70-200 2.8 II or 135 2.0
50 1.2
Extender 2x

As backup or for the city I might take


100 D
EF-S 24 2.8 or 24 1.4

I'd be more than thankful if any members (probably non-USA, for the time being ;-) ) who've been to Cuba cared to share their experience. Would it pay off to rent the 11-24 or a fisheye or a 35 1.4 for the trip? Will I be needing a longer tele-lens?

Thanks for any advice,
Stephan


----------



## dolina (Aug 4, 2015)

Looks good. I would consider not taking too much gear with you.

Remember, you are carrying this for 14 days.


----------



## stephan00 (Aug 4, 2015)

True, but for most of the time, the gear will be in the rental or the hotel rool ;-)


----------



## dolina (Aug 4, 2015)

stephan00 said:


> True, but for most of the time, the gear will be in the rental or the hotel rool ;-)


If that's the case you should buy insurance that will cover trips to Cuba.


----------



## brad-man (Aug 4, 2015)

I live in S Florida and know quite a few Cubans , though I've sadly not yet been to the island. I would sell the 16-35 f/2.8 and pick up an EF16-35 f/4IS. Lots of wonderful architecture & landscapes to shoot. That along with your 70-200 should cover most situations. Though I have no idea of the security in the streets and hotels,I would be leery of leaving my equipment behind, insured or not...


----------



## JPAZ (Aug 5, 2015)

Spent 2 weeks in Cuba last year (Havana and Vinales mostly). In fairness, I don't do a lot of landscape shots but I did the whole trip with the 5Diii, 24-105, 17-40 and 70-200 f/4 IS. The 24-105 accounted for about 80% of my shots. So, I'd bring your WA, the 70-200 and something in between. 

For the most part, the people were wonderful and glad to see us. I was never worried about my safety, even at night in the city (there is a zero tolerance for most crime, there) but I would not overdo what I bring. And, I would not leave may photo equipment in a hotel room (anywhere, not just Cuba).


----------



## stephan00 (Aug 5, 2015)

Point taken about hotel rooms (and insurance), will get a backpack that doesn't scream "Steal me, expensive photo-equipment inside" and keep it with me at all times 

I was considering taking the 24-70 for the in-between occasions in the city, but especially for shots at night I expect to be needing a fast prime.


----------



## Random Orbits (Aug 5, 2015)

stephan00 said:


> Point taken about hotel rooms (and insurance), will get a backpack that doesn't scream "Steal me, expensive photo-equipment inside" and keep it with me at all times
> 
> I was considering taking the 24-70 for the in-between occasions in the city, but especially for shots at night I expect to be needing a fast prime.



It comes down to how much weight you're willing to lug continuously. Is the other photographer also using Canon? Can you share lenses? If so, then you can bring only one telezoom for the two of you.

If not, then you might consider using a 55-250 on the 100D (if you're bringing it anyway) and leaving the 70-200 + 2x at home. How often are you planning on using the longer focal lengths when the light level is low? That's a 3-4 lb weight difference. 5DIII + 16-35 f/2.8 II + 50 f/1.2 + 100D + 55-250.

And if you and the other photog can share lenses, it'd make sense to be using difference lenses all the time, so you don't need a lot of duplication. For two, I'd bring the 16-35, 24 f/1.4, 24-70, 50 f/1.2, 70-200 and the 2x. One can shoot wide or tele while the other shoots midrange, and both can shoot in low light at night with the two fast primes.


----------



## RobertG. (Aug 5, 2015)

I have not been to Cuba yet. But I travel several times a year. A long tele lens is seldom needed in my experience. The EF 70-200 is pretty big and heavy. I have the EF 70-300 L, which is really useful for travels. It is shorter, lighter and has a longer focal length (but doesn't accept the Canon extenders as far as I know). In your case I would leave the big EF 70-200 at home but bring the Ef 135, the 2x extenter and the 100D. Often 135mm on the 5D III will do. The 100D is pretty small and with the EF 135 offers already 216mm effective focal length. With the 2x extender it is 430mm, which should be more than enough.


----------



## stephan00 (Aug 6, 2015)

Very good suggestions, indeed 

The other photog has got a Canon, a 650 D, and he'll bring the Canon 18-200 and maybe the 10-18. I did contemplate renting the new Tamron 28-300 and using this together with the 16-35 and one fast prime, but we don't need two super-zooms, I reckoned.

So I think that 5DIII+16-35 and 100D+135 make a good pair and taking 24 and/or 50 for low-light will probably complete the set quite nicely. In theory I might even leave my 100D at home, but I like the saftey of having a backup-body (especially when travelling to overseas countries without the prospect of going there again any time soon) and also not having to change lenses too frequently.


----------



## expatinasia (Aug 7, 2015)

Of the gear you mention I would only take the following:

5D Mark III
16-35 2.8 II
70-200 2.8 II
Extender 2X

As for the hotel, I just leave the do not disturb sign on the door. Have never had a problem, but of course depends on luck and the type of hotel it is.

Have a nice trip!


----------



## jp121 (Sep 30, 2015)

Your list of main gear sounds appropriate. Don’t get the extra lenses. 

I went to Cuba (2012) and it was a once in a lifetime trip. I’m from Perth, Australia. It is on the list of “I must definately go again.”

I was armed with my very first DSLR (550D/Rebel T2i).

There was a massive downpour when we visited Trinidad. It was wrapped in a camera rain-coat, the camera was always either in my jacket or under an umbrella. AND it still DIED. 

I spent the rest of the trip capturing the trip with a G12.

My tip bring a weather proof camera and gear.

Before the downpour, I was taking photos on the Obispo (Old Havana) with an EF-S 55-200. I was getting a lot of filthy looks from some locals.

They are not used to tourists but understand that it is key to grow their economy. I would cover the white L with something less conspicuous. ie Lenscoat etc

Vinales is amazing. Especially the view from the Tour place at the top, as you drive in. As a personal choice, I would stitch together a massive scenic shot, then carry a fish-eye.

Tip 2: It is a less-developed country. So the lights aren’t as bright or as many. Quicker lenses are definately a must.

There are so many old buildings in Havana. The interiors are amazing. Paint peeling, Old decor. Wide Fast lenses are needed.


Tip 3: get an amazing camera back pack. There’s a lot of walking and camera gear weighs a ton.


Tip 4: more lenses does not mean better shots. more lenses, more weight and the pain of carrying it around. I mean actual pain from carrying heavy things.


Non-photography related tips:

There is almost no internet. Unless you are staying in a top hotel. 

Tip 5: Express great happiness if you are staying with someone, who has internet and offers you use of it. It is stolen and they could get into great trouble for having it. 


I can’t speak Spanish, so it was hard to explain to this Cuban 16 year old that the ipad, her mother was going to smuggle in for her, would not be able to do all the amazing things she saw on the Big Bang Theory, which she downloaded at 32Kbps. 

Oh, how far we have come… Grass grows quicker, than opening the hotmail gateway at 32Kbps. And that was just the front page.

Tip 6: do not go to Cuba if you are a vegetarian. My vege cousin when a month before me and spent 2 weeks eating black rice and beans.


Tip 7: We stayed with locals. Even though I can afford 5 star, in Cuba, staying with locals is a great way to go. 

Cubans are amazingly nice.

In Trinidad, our party was split up in to two local accommodations. The two places, who were related, had a cook-off and we had to decide which one was better. It was amazing food.

Tip 8: They have different sensibilities. We watched, our driver, peel a mango, whilst driving down the freeway with his knees.


Tip 9: locals in Havana are really nice, until you say No thanks I don’t want to buy your black market cigars.

Have Fun.


----------

